# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Cuidemos el agua

## F. Lázaro

Buena entrada la que leo hoy en un blog del periódico Hoy.es




> http://blogs.hoy.es/antequera/2013/0...demos-el-agua/
> 
> *CUIDEMOS EL AGUA*
> 
> Juan Carlos Antequera
> 
> 18 de Febrero de 2013
> 
> 
> ...


Demasiado riego por gravedad, hay que reducir ese porcentaje pero ya.

Cierto es que gran porcentaje se lo lleva el maíz y el arroz, pero aún así me parece demasiado.

----------


## perdiguera

A mí la noticia me deja preocupado.
Me da que pensar el incremento que ha habido de los sistemas por gravedad, pero si ahora hay más de 7.000 Hm3 embalsados fuera de las zonas de frontera, es decir utilizables en una u otra parte del territorio, parece que lo que sobra es agua para regar las 234.203 Has que tiene de regadío Extremadura, unos 3.000 litros/m2, como para unos 3 o 4 años sin llover. ¡Qué suerte! no hay que gastar dinero en modernizar.

----------

